

Ask HN: What does everyone think of Charlie Rose? - spoiledtechie

I witnessed an interview from Charlie Rose to Warren Buffet last night and I was taken back by how interesting it was.  I don't want to obsess over his interviews until I get an actual grasp on the guy.<p>I already obsess over TED talks and my time is needed else where but what does everyone think of him?<p>I value your opinions and thats why I ask.  Thanks for responding.
======
coglethorpe
Maybe I'll have to watch more, as I've always considered him Ambien in human
form.

------
pasbesoin
Was it a new interview (Buffet was on a couple of months ago)?

Rose does some really good interviews. Can be content heavy. And he also is
friends to varying degree with quite a few people. He doesn't appear to
deliberately skew interviews on this basis, but one should be aware that his
personal connection may at times influence the trust he places in the messages
being conveyed.

Still, one of the best interview format news sources around. He used to be a
lawyer, IIRC, and it shows in his interrogatory.

Added: Those personal connections, plus the long format that really gives
interviewees a chance to communicate what is of interest to them in a thorough
fashion, also mean he gets interviews you won't find anywhere else.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Thank. You described just about what I was looking for. He does in an hour
what looks like TED Talks does in 15 minutes.

